# Satellite dish



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Good afternoon

Been here in Peyia now for around 6 weeks and just getting sorted. Taking our time with everything so we don't rush headlong into the most expensive/wrong options. Not yet got tv so this is really now a priority.

Identified what looks like a good option to get tv from the UK and Sky but need a dish.

It would seem these are expensive out here and wondered if anyone out there has any ideas on the best place to get one from. Think we will need the big one.....

Thanks for any advice......


Allen & Su


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe you have to have minimum 2.5m but best to go with 3m or more. Any reason you want Sky? Showtime is an alternative.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

zin said:


> I believe you have to have minimum 2.5m but best to go with 3m or more. Any reason you want Sky? Showtime is an alternative.


If you decide on Showtime be warned the signal is changing on 19.12.10 and you must have the new HD box to receive them.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi Zin

What's showtime? My other half is keen on Sky Sports....


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. We have Sky Plus box but not HD....


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Showtime is a broadcaster (like Sky) who cover the Middle East/North Africa region. They show cricket, rugby and golf. If your other half is after football then an Abu Dhabi Sports subscription will cover the English Premier League and Al Jazeera will cover the rest. 

That said I think the sport in Cyprus is also covered by a combination of Primetel, NovaSports and Alfa which you can get via a cable connection rather than a satellite I believe.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

hi guys, we went with astrosat
we are also in peyia/coral bay, a neighbour had used them - no probs so far.
we have the basic sky package (no extra movies / footy etc)
we have also been over for about 6 weeks and settling in.
previously we had nilesat with a 1m dish, but we now have a 2.7 or 2.5m dish


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

for reference Nilesat is what Showtime, Al Jazeera and Abu Dhabi Sports are on. Good to know only a 1m dish is needed.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

What's the costs associated with this?


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

*satellite*

nilesat was around 300 euro, astrosat was about 1300

nilesat gives you bbc world, bloomberg. they advertise they do fox tv series and english movies, but half the screen is blocked with arabic subtitles and there is no tv 'guide' so you don;t know what's on when. If you have young kiddies there is no english speaking kiddies tv. BBC world can be good offering a different look on the world news, but then they covered every single Chilean miner coming out of the pit last month 

didn't have sky in the uk, but sought of glad we have big dish over here.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If you get a Showtime subscription you will get lots of extra channels on Nilesat including all the kids ones in English. Basic Showtime subscription starts from about 20 euros a month and goes upto something like 80 euros a month for everything.

dorsetfam what was the 300 euros for? a set top box and a satellite dish?


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Just been reading about a system you receive through your broadband connection and you can get most UK channels. All you need is 2MB minimum or ideally 4MB and seems very reasonably priced for the equipment and a subscription of €220 year.
Look at Satellite Steve | TV Aerials, Satellite Installations, Commecial & Domestic, UK or contact Satellite Steve on 99924999.


----------



## Su Dawes (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool


----------



## Christopher Dancey (Jul 10, 2010)

Su Dawes said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Been here in Peyia now for around 6 weeks and just getting sorted. Taking our time with everything so we don't rush headlong into the most expensive/wrong options. Not yet got tv so this is really now a priority.
> 
> ...


Hello Allen & Sue, We bought our satellite system from Astrosat based in Chlorakas 26 270079 . They were helpful, efficient and we have had no problems in the 5 years that we have had our installation. We initially had our 2 metre dish in the garden, but kept getting problems with spiders making their home in the LNB so Astrosat put the dish on the roof....no problems since. Don't forget do not connect the phone line to your Sky reciever or you may be disconnected !! Yes they are expensive, we paid CYP 800 for ours. Its only possible to get one wire down the small conduits the Cypriots use, they don't appear to understand that many people like more than one telly ? We have a 4 line LNB and had to bring 3 cables in by other means....but it does mean 4 recievers and free to air cards.
Hope that helps and best of luck.
Chris & Linda Tremithousa.


----------



## dorsetfam (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Zin,
the 300 euro was for the set top box and 1m dish


----------



## Christopher Dancey (Jul 10, 2010)

*Satellite*



Christopher Dancey said:


> Hello Allen & Sue, We bought our satellite system from Astrosat based in Chlorakas 26 270079 . They were helpful, efficient and we have had no problems in the 5 years that we have had our installation. We initially had our 3 metre dish in the garden, but kept getting problems with spiders making their home in the LNB so Astrosat put the dish on the roof....no problems since. Don't forget do not connect the phone line to your Sky reciever or you may be disconnected !! Yes they are expensive, we paid CYP 800 for ours. Its only possible to get one wire down the small conduits the Cypriots use, they don't appear to understand that many people like more than one telly ? We have a 4 line LNB and had to bring 3 cables in by other means....but it does mean 4 recievers and free to air cards.
> Hope that helps and best of luck.
> Chris & Linda Tremithousa.


Sorry...I said 2 metre dish, I meant 3 metre.


----------



## de Leuze (Dec 8, 2010)

*Satellite*



Su Dawes said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Been here in Peyia now for around 6 weeks and just getting sorted. Taking our time with everything so we don't rush headlong into the most expensive/wrong options. Not yet got tv so this is really now a priority.
> 
> ...


A friend of mine has been installing satellite dishes there for several years.
His name is John Turner. His # is 99094567. He'll be leaving to London tomarrow
(the 8th) for a week. I' sure he could hook you up with the best thing going. Might try touching base with him today
Good luck, de Leuze


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

just a quick question, if you have a dish and a sat box can you not just receive the free sat channels, read that the 2 systems over here operated by SKY (200 channels) and the FREESAT service run by the BBC and ITV (140+ channels) can be received in Cyprus?

Steve


----------



## DP (Nov 3, 2010)

*Sky*

I live in Tala, Paphos and have Sky with a 2.5 m dish and a HD+ box. My package includes all the movies plus HD but often the picture quality is poor and breaks up. I have had the dish tuned (realigned) a few times now but its not much better. From my experience I would recommend a dish size of at least 3m if you want good reception on all channels and in all weather.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Do you still subscribe to sky or are you just using the bos to receive?

Steve


----------



## DP (Nov 3, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Do you still subscribe to sky or are you just using the bos to receive?
> 
> Steve


I still use Sky. I have tried most of the other systems and I think that the UK Sky is the best.


----------



## Christopher Dancey (Jul 10, 2010)

steveg63 said:


> Do you still subscribe to sky or are you just using the bos to receive?
> 
> Steve


Hello Steve, No we don't subscribe, just use the free to air card that came with the sky box. We use Cyprus as a holiday home only. Chris


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Free Wireless Internet Access*

Hi
Let me help you
Get one Antenna from Star Electronics in Polis
About €150 or so
It measures 12" x 12"
Connect to your computer
From Tala It picks up the Azia Hotel on the seafront (about 3Kilomiters)
It can also see over 40 other connections to the internet and some are open to the public free of charge
You then have access to all UK tv , Films Sky sport and so on
Its free and lasts for ever
Its a one time fee no more payments to anybody
Forget these monsters 2m 3m 4m dishes
After you have your connection its a matter of a couple of cables of around €30 to connect Computer to TV for all your entertainment needs
Hope this helps


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

But how legal is this Lyso?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Internet tv works ok in Cyprus, provided you have a high MB connection, otherwise the picture freezes sometimes.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> Internet tv works ok in Cyprus, provided you have a high MB connection, otherwise the picture freezes sometimes.


Yes I know people who have interent TV and they do have problems at times.
But they pay a yearly fee to the server. I wonder whether getting it free by hooking up to someone elses internet is illegal?


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I would think that it is illegal, as you are literally stealing a facility from a paying customer service. Once the security facility is enforced, your free connection will be gone, and you have paid out for nothing. It is the same as your wireless connection, you do not let anybody have access to it, so you put in a code so only certain people have access to it, like Starbucks for instance.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan said:


> I would think that it is illegal, as you are literally stealing a facility from a paying customer service. Once the security facility is enforced, your free connection will be gone, and you have paid out for nothing. It is the same as your wireless connection, you do not let anybody have access to it, so you put in a code so only certain people have access to it, like Starbucks for instance.


That is what I thought.
We have put a security password on our wireless connection because we suspected neighbours were piggy backing it. 
Why should anyone expect to use a connection someone else has paid for?

I was going to delete Lyso's post as we cannot condone anyone suggesting users do something illegal but I will leave it as we have now established that this practice is illegal so maybe this will serve its purpose as warning to people not to get involved with this sort of thing.

Veronica


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Perfectly legal*



lyso said:


> Hi
> Let me help you
> Get one Antenna from Star Electronics in Polis
> About €150 or so
> ...


Perfectly ok
Notice i used the Azia hotel as an example
If you go to the Azia with your laptop you will have very good internet free
because it is open to the public
Also there are 2 or 3 places like pubs that have their internet open with perfectly
legal use
These antennas work anywhere where there is internet access and capture internet and retain the signal without loss
The end of the satelite dish has arrived
As long as Cyta increase their internet by 3 times as they have promised by Feb 1 then if you have more than 2meg per second download you will have tv and films
without buffering
512k will become 2meg
1 meg will become 3meg
2meg becomes 4
4meg becomes 8
and the new 12meg that costs €74 per month
You only need 2 meg for all your needs
Perfectly legal
Hope this helps


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't get it. Does this antenna simply connect to the hotel's internet connection? If so why not get your own? I also don't understand how you then get Sky etc... by just connecting to someone's Internet connection??

Another solution is to stream your own TV from the UK over the net. Slingbox.com - Watch Your TV Anywhere with a Slingbox


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> I don't get it. Does this antenna simply connect to the hotel's internet connection? If so why not get your own? I also don't understand how you then get Sky etc... by just connecting to someone's Internet connection??
> 
> Another solution is to stream your own TV from the UK over the net. Slingbox.com - Watch Your TV Anywhere with a Slingbox


The point is Zin that this is done without having your own internet connection.
So in other words you get it for free by using someone elses connection. That dosnt seem right to me.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Governement Law for FREE BASIC INTERNET ACCESS BY 2012*



Veronica said:


> That is what I thought.
> We have put a security password on our wireless connection because we suspected neighbours were piggy backing it.
> Why should anyone expect to use a connection someone else has paid for?
> 
> ...


The Government has issued a law to all the Mukhtars of Cyprus
FREE Basic Internet Access is already here in the Villages of
Neo Horio, Ayia Marina, Choli, Chrysoxou, Arkaka, Kinusa, Peladhousa,
Simou and so on i can go on for ever
All you need is an antenna to have perfectly legal internet free
Its basic .3meg but good for email and skype and general surfing
Before you delete peoples help in providing the information they need 
you should check 
You have jumped the gun because thats you
If anybody knows of more villages that have provided antennas for free access
please put the villages here so that we can all enjoy the internet as it should be free
Hope that helps


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*You keep going on about someone elses connection*



Veronica said:


> The point is Zin that this is done without having your own internet connection.
> So in other words you get it for free by using someone elses connection. That dosnt seem right to me.


If you are close to Paphos Airport and you connect to their internet is that illegal
After all its free for you to use at the airport
If i live in NATA and put an antenna to reach Paphos Airport is that illegal
Hope its clear


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

lyso, and using this free and legal .3 meg Internet link how do I get satellite television?

Veronica, in the UK - The Communications Act 2003 says a "person who (a) dishonestly obtains an electronic communications service, and (b) does so with intent to avoid payment of a charge applicable to the provision of that service, is guilty of an offence". 

I have no idea what the law is in Cyprus.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Do you have a friend in Neo Xorio*



zin said:


> lyso, and using this free and legal .3 meg Internet link how do I get satellite television?
> 
> Veronica, in the UK - The Communications Act 2003 says a "person who (a) dishonestly obtains an electronic communications service, and (b) does so with intent to avoid payment of a charge applicable to the provision of that service, is guilty of an offence".
> 
> I have no idea what the law is in Cyprus.


If you have a friend in any of the villages i mentioned just call them
Ask them how meny antennas have been installed in Neo horio (14 antennas)by Hellas Sat
on behalf of the government for free use as they are not secured by codes or whatever
Hope its getting clearer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lyso I am simply trying to establish whether this is legal or not. 
If the law is similar to that in the Uk then surely this is not legal. 
A free connection of .3 meg for basic use is one thing but a faster speed to gain access to internet TV etc is a totally different matter.
So lets not get personal lyso, lets try to establish the truth so that people know whether in fact they can access internet connections paid for by other people without breaking the law.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Not satellite*



zin said:


> lyso, and using this free and legal .3 meg Internet link how do I get satellite television?
> 
> Veronica, in the UK - The Communications Act 2003 says a "person who (a) dishonestly obtains an electronic communications service, and (b) does so with intent to avoid payment of a charge applicable to the provision of that service, is guilty of an offence".
> 
> I have no idea what the law is in Cyprus.


This is internet, not satelite
BBC, ITV, SKY have all the live channels on the internet
Thats it just get an antenna, log on, and find the Azia hotel , Paphos Airport
Internet cafe, Any pub in Coral bay and you have LEGAL internet access
Its getting clearer i think


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

> BBC, ITV, SKY have all the live channels on the internet


Which I believe are illegal to watch outside of the UK over the Internet


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Just use the Brain*



Veronica said:


> Lyso I am simply trying to establish whether this is legal or not.
> If the law is similar to that in the Uk then surely this is not legal.
> A free connection of .3 meg for basic use is one thing but a faster speed to gain access to internet TV etc is a totally different matter.
> So lets not get personal lyso, lets try to establish the truth so that people know whether in fact they can access internet connections paid for by other people without breaking the law.


A, B, C, D, E live in Tala close to each other

A puts Internet Acess from Cyta at 12MEG €74 per month
B,C,D,E put small antennas to reach A
Each pay €15 to A
Now we are Zooming along on the internet
Its getting clearer


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

zin said:


> Which I believe are illegal to watch outside of the UK over the Internet


Just get VPN It changes your IP adress and gives you one in UK
Perfectly legal


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Now you have B C D and E paying A for the use of his connection, not stealing it.
Different thing altogether


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The thing is, if you have loads of people using your internet connection to download games etc it slows down your internet speed. Then you have to get a higher speed which costs you more money. So why would you let anyone use your connection unless they are willing to pay a fair share of the fee?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

lyso said:


> Just get VPN It changes your IP adress and gives you one in UK
> Perfectly legal


Using a VPN to bypass a restriction does not make it legal, even if using a VPN is legal.

I feel this has gone off on a tangent in any case. Accessing 'free' wireless Internet from 3km away just to then have to use a VPN to stream terrestrial UK TV channels seems extreme to say the least.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Gentleman's agreement*



Veronica said:


> The thing is, if you have loads of people using your internet connection to download games etc it slows down your internet speed. Then you have to get a higher speed which costs you more money. So why would you let anyone use your connection unless they are willing to pay a fair share of the fee?


Now you are being greedy
You need a gentleman's agreement
Dont you think


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Its FREE*



zin said:


> Using a VPN to bypass a restriction does not make it legal, even if using a VPN is legal.
> 
> I feel this has gone off on a tangent in any case. Accessing 'free' wireless Internet from 3km away just to then have to use a VPN to stream terrestrial UK TV channels seems extreme to say the least.


Yes but its free

Lazy man say (4m dish, remote control, €60 per month)
Clever man say (Use my brain)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

lyso said:


> Now you are being greedy
> You need a gentleman's agreement
> Dont you think


So you think its ok for people to piggy back other peoples wireless connection and cost them extra money because you are are downloading music, games etc and slowingt heir speed?
Who is the greedy one? The one who ends up having to upgrade and spend more money or the one who is stealing their internet connection.?


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

*UK TV via the internet*

For all you Expats who can't go without your UK TV.. I use a program on my PC here in California called Expatshield, It's free and legal. Basically it sets up a VPN tunnel between your PC and a Server in the UK. (Techies among you will know what that means, to others, you don't need to know). But the outcome is you get a UK IP address for your web browser sessions. This then allows you to open BBC's iPlayer or ITV's iTVplayer. Now you can watch Corrie, Emerdale, Eastenders to your hearts content. Plus all the programs that are normally blocked to non-UK residents.

Expatshield also puts an icon on your task bar to turn on/off the feature

Enjoy.

Expat Shield


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I think the clue is in "blocked to non-UK residents". Bypassing this restriction is by definition illegal. Stating that it's legal because using a VPN to get a UK address is legal is incorrect.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't have a problem with using something like VPN or expatshield to get UK programmes etc.
My argument with Lyso is people using an internet connection that someone else has paid for because they are too tight fisted to pay for their own.
Our nieghbours were piggy backing our connection and they were obviously downloading some big stuff as it slowed us down a lot.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Well Done*



totorama said:


> For all you Expats who can't go without your UK TV.. I use a program on my PC here in California called Expatshield, It's free and legal. Basically it sets up a VPN tunnel between your PC and a Server in the UK. (Techies among you will know what that means, to others, you don't need to know). But the outcome is you get a UK IP address for your web browser sessions. This then allows you to open BBC's iPlayer or ITV's iTVplayer. Now you can watch Corrie, Emerdale, Eastenders to your hearts content. Plus all the programs that are normally blocked to non-UK residents.
> 
> Expatshield also puts an icon on your task bar to turn on/off the feature
> 
> ...


If you use this wisely you can play the lotto
If you have SKY ID you have access to all SKY PLAYER
WELL DONE MATE
Lets make them think for once


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*argumentative*

What is this word argumentative
Me no understand
I believe In Free Wireless Internet Access For Ever
Its there to be used WISELY
NO 4M DISH NO €74 per month 12 meg (UK £10 for 20 meg includes unlimited phone calls after 6 and at weekends)
Im not arguing with anybody
Just saving money in these hard times by using your brain
Hope this helps


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Do internet users leave their wireless connection unsecured then? To watch streaming TV you need 4Mb really as a minimum.

If you have a good proxy server and quick (ish) internet look at tvcatchup.com as it all the UK free view channels but online but be warned, you need a proxy sever.


----------



## philandbev (May 8, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Do internet users leave their wireless connection unsecured then? To watch streaming TV you need 4Mb really as a minimum.
> 
> If you have a good proxy server and quick (ish) internet look at tvcatchup.com as it all the UK free view channels but online but be warned, you need a proxy sever.


TVcatchup.com has blocked all access via VPN's and proxies, there are plenty of websites that offer free uk tv.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of companies offering UK TV over the interner. They all cannot survive, so be careful who you choose, as if they ever turn off the juice, you will be left with a set top box that is useless and you have paid a lot of money for nothing.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Internet Fraud*



Veronica said:


> That is what I thought.
> We have put a security password on our wireless connection because we suspected neighbours were piggy backing it.
> Why should anyone expect to use a connection someone else has paid for?
> 
> ...


Hello Veronica.

I have passwords, Firewall ect on my Wireless Internet, But we had new neighbours moved in and i thought my Internet connection had slowed down a bit so i put a programe on my computer which shows if anyone is piggy backing my Internet connection, and yes there he was, he had hacked my Internet. It showed the IP address and his computer name. I aproached him and yes he was using my Internet. He was using a clever device which when it is on it looks for every internet connection in the arear, with or without passwords. He thought it was legal. I got him to not use my internet connection, and i showed him my sign in name on his list of Internet connections and he stopped using mine. He has now since left to get someone elses Internet. So do not think your safe with Passwords, Firewal ect. I was lucky with the programe i have to find him out.

It goes on all the time so be carefull with your computers.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi fredben,

I would be interested to know about the programme you used to catch your neighbour out.

Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

That is some programme you have there!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

fredben, just make sure you use WPA2 with AES encryption and not WEP or WPA with TKIP, anyone looking to hack a wireless network will be looking for WEP first and foremost.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

by the way, to see whether someone is piggybacking on your wireless all you need to do is surf to your wireless router/access point and view its DHCP client list.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Internet Fraud*



Veronica said:


> Hi fredben,
> 
> I would be interested to know about the programme you used to catch your neighbour out.
> 
> Veronica


Hello Veronica.

Yes the programme is Cisco Network Magic Pro. 

Below is an idea of what it does

Home networking is hard, no doubt about it. 
But Network Magic makes it easy to do all the things you want to with 
the computers and devices in your home. 
Things like sharing printers and files across all your computers, 
monitoring Internet use, and repairing broken Internet connections. 
No more emailing files to yourself just to print them out, 
no more wondering about where your kids are surfing on the Internet, 
no more waiting around for the repair guy to fix your wireless Internet. 
With Network Magic you can: 
Print from any computer in your home 
Share files between all your home computers even Macs & PCs 
Monitor Internet use and Web sites visited for any computer in your home 
Pinpoint & repair Internet connection problems 
View a live map of your network 
Protect your wireless network from intruders

I dont sell this so it is not and advert, only here to help.

Fredben


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> by the way, to see whether someone is piggybacking on your wireless all you need to do is surf to your wireless router/access point and view its DHCP client list.


Ok so for numptys like me who that is totally incomprehensible to how do I do that/
How do I surf my wirless router access point?

You have to remember I am not a computer buff, have never had any sort of training for computers so it needs to be in clear step by step instructions


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for that Fred. I will take a look at it.

Veronica


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Ok so for numptys like me who that is totally incomprehensible to how do I do that/
> How do I surf my wirless router access point?
> 
> You have to remember I am not a computer buff, have never had any sort of training for computers so it needs to be in clear step by step instructions


Read the manual  

All jokes aside, it will be in the manual how to surf to it as different routers vary. If you tell me the make and model of your wireless router I can find out for you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Read the manual
> 
> All jokes aside, it will be in the manual how to surf to it as different routers vary. If you tell me the make and model of your wireless router I can find out for you.


I don't have a manual
Its say on it D-Link DI-524


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I found t he manual on the internet:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like a well-documented one too. 

Connect to the router using your web browser by typing "http://192.168.0.1" into the URL address box. Enter the Username "admin" and leave the password field blank when the login prompt appears. 

Once logged in it's just the DHCP button on the left and the people connected are at the bottom.

DI-524


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Looks like a well-documented one too.
> 
> Connect to the router using your web browser by typing "http://192.168.0.1" into the URL address box. Enter the Username "admin" and leave the password field blank when the login prompt appears.
> 
> ...


Yeah got it :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Would I be right in thinking that any cmputers in my house will all have the same Ip address?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

So having established that it does seem I have someone using my connection how do I find out who they are?


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> So having established that it does seem I have someone using my connection how do I find out who they are?


Hello Veronica.

The programme comes up with the same IP address as you but it comes up with the Computer name and system information from the piggy back computer. This shows all your system, Computers, printers and scanners that you are using but also anyone else that has not been authorised by you.

I have hard copies of when i was hacked using this system but i dont think i can put any on here. If you wand a hard copy let me know and i will send you it so you can take a look at what it does.

fredben


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Each computer should have it's own unique IP e.g. 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3 etc...

There's no real way of finding out who they are, you would only get their computer name, what are you seeing?

You can kick them off by changing your password, I suggest you use WPA-PSK encryption

DI-524


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Each computer should have it's own unique IP e.g. 192.168.0.2, 192.168.0.3 etc...
> 
> There's no real way of finding out who they are, you would only get their computer name, what are you seeing?
> 
> ...


I've checked and it is already using WPA-PSK.

I am seeing a user called atlas which I am sure isnt me or my husband.
My hubbys name is there and also PC which is assume is my pc.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can see the name of your computer by right clicking on the computer icon and clicking properties.

Are you sure you don't have anything else with wireless capabilities connected to your network? e.g. mobile phone, pda, ipad, games console etc..

You can also change your wireless passphrase to something a little more complicated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> You can see the name of your computer by right clicking on the computer icon and clicking properties.
> 
> Are you sure you don't have anything else with wireless capabilities connected to your network? e.g. mobile phone, pda, ipad, games console etc..
> 
> You can also change your wireless passphrase to something a little more complicated.


I dont have anything connected other than my hubbies laptop. I have changed the passphrase.
I will keep an eye on things and if I suspect someone is still using my connection I will get my techie guy to come and sort it for me.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I dont have anything connected other than my hubbies laptop. I have changed the passphrase.
> I will keep an eye on things and if I suspect someone is still using my connection I will get my techie guy to come and sort it for me.


I changed my password many times and still he got in. It was fascinating to look at his computer connecting onto any computer he wanted. He also got all my neighbours computers, i had to give my neighbours a copy of the program so that they could monitor him getting on there Internet. I beleive it cost him 170 euros for a guy to come out and set it up for him. The system was that he had a scanner to scan the arear were he lived and it picked up all connections, with passswords or without and when they were on his computer the scanner was not needed as he had them all stored on his computer. Fascinating what you can do nowadays.

fredben


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

zin said:


> by the way, to see whether someone is piggybacking on your wireless all you need to do is surf to your wireless router/access point and view its DHCP client list.


The best way is MAC Filtering
Each Laptop or PC has a MAC Address
You assign your Router to Accept only your Mac Address
The MAC Address is under your laptop
That way NO BODY can gain access to your internet connection
that you have paid for and nobody can piggy back off it because they will not be allowed in
Hope this helps


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*OK do this*



Veronica said:


> Ok so for numptys like me who that is totally incomprehensible to how do I do that/
> How do I surf my wirless router access point?
> 
> You have to remember I am not a computer buff, have never had any sort of training for computers so it needs to be in clear step by step instructions


Open IE
In the address just type 192.168.10.254
This will take you to the Cyta Speedtouch Panel
Click on WIRELESS
Then click Configure
Go down a bit and you will see MAC Filtering
type your Mac address in the first box
You are allowed up to ten addresses
Then Save
Who ever tries to enter your connection
will only be allowed to enter if one of the Mac addresses you
have entered match the ones in your list
WPA does not work if you dont change the default password under your
Cyta box
Hope this helps


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*They must be diffrent*



Veronica said:


> Would I be right in thinking that any cmputers in my house will all have the same Ip address?


A Network consists of 254 computers

You are 192.168.0.1 or 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.10.1
Next is 192.168.0.2
And so on up to 254
If they were the same ip there would be a conflict
Thats why Windows take a while to assign each member in the group
a (UNIQUE) ip address so there is no conflict
Hope this helps


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

All this information will turn me into a computer wizard

But 192.168.10.254 dosnt take me to the Cyta speedtouch panel.

It just goes to google with a list of sites.


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*Apologies*



Veronica said:


> All this information will turn me into a computer wizard
> 
> But 192.168.10.254 dosnt take me to the Cyta speedtouch panel.
> 
> It just goes to google with a list of sites.


Thats because you are using D-Link and not CYTA or Speedtouch (the usual)
Just look under the D-link box and it will give you an IP Address for
that box ie 192.168.0.1
Your computer must be set to 192.168.0.2 (diffrent to D-link so no conflict)
Then type in IE 192.168.0.1
This will take you to the D-link configuration Panel
Look for WIRELESS, then Configuration and go to MAC Filtering
Type your Mac Address in the first box and nobody can get in no matter
what password you have (Or that they found) because it must match the mac address in your list because windows will know HIS mac address
Hope this helps


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

That would be because you don't use Cyta Speedtouch but a D-Link 524. 

The only additional info lyso has provided in this thread is around MAC filtering which is a solution to your problem.

In the DHCP client list of your D-Link you can see what your MAC address is and you can filter the router to only accept you and your husband's MAC addresses under Advanced -> Filters as shown here: DI-524

Keep in mind though that if you ever want to connect anything else to the wireless you will have to find the MAC address and add it here every time. 

My suggestion would be to change your wireless key for now to something a little longer and keep an eye out to see if atlas connects again.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am going to print all this off so I can work my way through this lot
My d-link box does not have an ip address underneath it


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*ip address*



Veronica said:


> I am going to print all this off so I can work my way through this lot
> My d-link box does not have an ip address underneath it


I do not have a D-link box handy to check now
but will check tommorrow and give you exact details on what to do
to secure your network from any intruders
regards


----------



## lyso (Jan 21, 2009)

*passwords dont do anything*



zin said:


> That would be because you don't use Cyta Speedtouch but a D-Link 524.
> 
> The only additional info lyso has provided in this thread is around MAC filtering which is a solution to your problem.
> 
> ...


Passwords do not mean a thing to Backtrack
Backtrack is used to crack any code assigned to a Mac Address
If your Router is assigned a list of Mac addresses to accept then thats all it will accept access to whether you have the correct code or not however long it is


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Would I be right in thinking that any cmputers in my house will all have the same Ip address?


Hi. Veronica,

Each Computer/Laptop in your house will have it's own IP address (given to it by the DHCP server in your router). To check your IP address on each computer: 
Start a command (C:\) prompt and enter the command ipconfig /all.
This will give you the IP address and also the device hardware address (the MAC address) of each device connected to the internet.


----------

